# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Открытый Фестиваль в Москве (бесплатный)!СРОЧНО!!! Песни 60-х!

## Полякова Ольга

Департамент образования города Москвы

Московский городской Дворец детского (юношеского) творчества

Центр художественного образования









ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

О Конкурсе -  событии

« АХ, КАРНАВАЛ!.. »

Фестиваля « В ДОБРЫЙ ЧАС + ! » 






















Москва 2013 г.


Положение о Конкурсе-событии «Ах, карнавал!..»
Фестиваля «В добрый час!+»

Из Положения о Московском открытом  молодежном Фестивале
«В добрый час! +»
     В 2013 году исполняется 100 лет со дня рождения выдающегося российского драматурга, общественного деятеля В.С.Розова.
Жизнь и творчество В.С.Розова являются примером гражданственности, нравственности, социальной ответственности художника. Затрагивая в своих произведениях самые острые проблемы, драматург всегда стоял на позициях патриотизма, общественного оптимизма, веры в идеалы добра и справедливости.
     МГДД(Ю)Т при поддержке Департамента образования уже несколько лет проводит театральный фестиваль «В добрый час!»,  «В добрый час!» - не только традиционное пожелание удачи, но и название одной из пьес  В.С. Розова, посвященной  проблемам поиска жизненного и профессионального пути молодым поколением.
     В нынешнем учебном году Фестиваль посвящается юбилею В.Розова и расширяет свои рамки. К участию в нем приглашаются представители всех видов и жанров художественного творчества. События (этапы) фестиваля определены, исходя из их смыслового своеобразия.  Как симбиоз преемственности и обновления он получает название «В добрый час!+».

     Отечественные национальные художественные традиции – языком современного искусства и в условиях открытого информационного общества – и в перспективе взыскательный Зритель, Слушатель, Читатель, профессиональный и ответственный Артист и Художник.

     «Ах, карнавал!» - третье событие фестиваля. Как и первые события – «Красота спасёт мир» и «В поисках смыслов», - оно  характеризуется повышенным вниманием организаторов к развитию диалога между разными поколениями художников (артистов, музыкантов, исследователей художественного и педагогического творчества) и зрителей (слушателей, читателей).

Конкурс (событие) фестиваля  «Ах, карнавал!..»


Сроки: с 10 мая по 20 мая  2013 года 
Особенность: 
 Содержание  данного события фестиваля посвящено праздничной стороне художественного творчества, свойству искусства заряжать личностным и социальным оптимизмом;  способности позитивной организации молодежной энергии.  

Содержание События

	Базовые модули: Конкурс исполнителей эстрадного вокала, смотр музыкальных театральных спектаклей.  Концерт исполнителей оригинального жанра. Мини-выставка работ по ИЗОтворчеству.
К участию в конкурсе приглашаются также юные журналисты, литераторы, фотографы, художники, впечатления которых о просмотренных работах могут стать основой для проведения мини-конкурсов в рамках своего вида творчества.

Мини- выставка работ по изобразительному творчеству.

На выставке будут представлены работы, созданные юными художниками по впечатлениям и мотивам предыдущего события Фестиваля – «В поисках смыслов». Лучшие работы будут отмечены дипломами Фестиваля. 

Конкурс эстрадных исполнителей (вокал)

1. Цель конкурса:
 	Нравственное, гражданское и эстетическое развитие современного поколения средствами эстрадного вокального искусства. Выявление и поддержка талантливых молодых людей.

2. Задачи:  
- формирование социокультурной среды в сфере молодежного творчества
- гражданско-патриотическое воспитание молодого поколения
- социализация подростков путем привлечения их к творческой деятельности 
- популяризация качественного репертуара для молодых исполнителей 

3. Содержание конкурса

- открытие Конкурса
- конкурс исполнителей
- мастер-классы для педагогов
- мастер-классы для студийцев
- закрытие Конкурса, награждение победителей

Особенность Конкурса

  К участию приглашаются молодые исполнители (до 18 лет) с вокальным репертуаром, основанном на творчестве выдающихся российских,   советских мастеров вокала 60-х-80-х годов прошлого века: Валентины Толкуновой, Майи Кристалинской, Эдуарда Хиля, Марка Бернеса.
Исполнители могут заявлять песни из сценического репертуара этих исполнителей, а также песни, исполненные ими в теле- и кинофильмах. 

4. Организационные формы
  Подготовку и проведение события фестиваля осуществляет Оргкомитет Фестиваля «В добрый час+», утвержденный Учредителем. Оргкомитет определяет состав участников конкурса.

5. Содержание конкурсной программы. Принципы подведения итогов
Итоги конкурса подводятся по следующим номинациям:

- лучшая стилизация песни 60-80 годов
- оригинальное решение
- творческий поиск

6. Критерии оценки работ
Критерии оценки формирует образованное Оргкомитетом Жюри конкурса.

7. Состав участников.
  В фестивале принимают  молодые исполнители из Москвы с возрастом участников от 13 до 18 лет.

8. Сроки и место проведения
  Конкурс проводится с 10 по 18 мая 2013
Заявки на участие подаются в оргкомитет Фестиваля не позднее 25 апреля 2013 г.

9. Подведение итогов конкурса
По результатам жюри определяет лауреатов и дипломантов конкурса, утверждаемых Оргкомитетом. В заключении проводится концерт лауреатов и дипломантовконкурса, награждение, торжественное вручение призов.	
Адрес оргкомитета. Москва, ул. Косыгина, 17. 
499-137-19-70, 499-137-78-35, 499-939-14-50 (т/ф)
Сайт www.metodkabinet.art-edu.ru
Контактное лицо Розов Сергей Викторович
Эл. Почта rozov53@gmail.com

СМОТР МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ СПЕКТАКЛЕЙ

К участию в смотре приглашаются спектакли драматических и музыкальных театральных коллективов  образовательных учреждений города.

Смотр пройдет с 14 по 17 мая 2013 года в театральном зале МГДД(Ю)Т.
Спектакли по желанию коллективов будут проанализированы профессиональными экспертами.
Коллективы будут награждены дипломами фестиваля «В добрый час!+»

Подача заявок – до 20 апреля 2013 г.
Решение Оргкомитета по составу участников – до 25 апреля 2013г.

КОНЦЕРТ ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЕЙ ОРИГИНАЛЬНОГО ЖАНРА

Концерт лучших исполнителей и коллективов по оригинальному жанру пройдет 18 мая 2013г. В театральном зале МГДД(Ю)Т. Участники концерта будут отобраны Оргкомитетом 21 апреля 2013 года во время конкурса «Многоликая арена».

Учредители, организаторы и партнёры

Учредителем Фестиваля является Департамент образования города Москвы.
Фестиваль организуется и проводится Государственным образовательным учреждением Московским городским Дворцом детского (юношеского творчества). Участие в конкурсных программах и итоговых мероприятиях бесплатное (финансируется учредителем Фестиваля).
ПАРТНЁРЫ:
Всероссийский центр художественного творчества
МГУКИ
Издательство «Я вхожу в мир искусств»
Фонд им. В.Толкуновой
 Группа театральных компаний «Аквамарин»


















Приложение 2. (Образец заявки)



Заявка

Город:
Округ:
Учреждение:
Название коллектива:
Год создания коллектива:
Ф.И.О. руководителей:
Раб. телефон:
Другие контактные телефоны:
Возраст и количество участников показа:
Номинация:
Название работы и имена авторов:
Продолжительность показа:
Дополнительные сведения:

















Печать                                             Подпись руководителя учреждения

----------

